# Pictures for JingJing



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Here ya go man....love the wheels. THANKS.

Oh yeah, for the rest of ya who are wondering....it's back to basics, so-to-speak. Stock SE-R "Look". I say "look" because I own an "SE". Side skirts are going to be installed after the new year.


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

love the wheels


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Are those stock headlights? It might just be me, but they dont look stock on my computer.

Oh Yeah...Love the wheels


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Yup, they're stock. Anyone want to buy some Black Projectors?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

no on the projectors, but yes for the wheels 
But really, could u direct me to where u got your se-r wheels or another source where i could have luck?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Just wondering, why wouldnt you just get rims? Cause of the cost?

Or because you have a SE, and you dont find it "justified" to put a GT-R badge on it, but you feel right to make it look like a SE-R with the stock wheels and sideskirts?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Is that closeup pic of your projectors still in the clasifieds section?

Seth


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *Just wondering, why wouldnt you just get rims? Cause of the cost?*


I DID get the rims, you're confusing me. 



> *Or because you have a SE, and you dont find it "justified" to put a GT-R badge on it, but you feel right to make it look like a SE-R with the stock wheels and sideskirts? *


Badges don't mean a thing to me. Just like the way the SE-R looks. Just really don't feel like spending any more money putting an SR20 engine in it or buying a SE-R.


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

Is there some kind of need for the Standard se-r wheels. I have got a set from mine. Ive put some 17" wheels on. I want to sell them but i can never find a buyer. How much could i sell them for?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

thats because of all the duties and taxes with exporting and importing something...... If you sell them to someone in the U.S.
for let's say $300.00 usd ... By the time the person gets them it will cost them about $600-$700 usd....if you sell them local you can ask for about $190 Bp...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Duty ins't that much. If you send them separately, and have each rated at about $25 US a rim(independant of how much you actually sell them for), your duty will be very very low. Just shipping in general may be high for 4 heavy (yet not too large) items.
Besides you don't ship all 4 in one box anyway.

Seth


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

The thing is i wouldn be paying any taxes. I live in the UK but on a USAF base. My dads in the us airforce. I have an APO box. So around $300 usd. They also have tyres on them BFgoodrich which are mint.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Well,
> Duty ins't that much. If you send them separately, and have each rated at about $25 US a rim(independant of how much you actually sell them for), your duty will be very very low. Just shipping in general may be high for 4 heavy (yet not too large) items.
> Besides you don't ship all 4 in one box anyway.
> 
> Seth *


I only meant if he was using a forwarder to ship them... now if you send them mail or fedex or something it might be allot cheaper... . but shipping from the uk 4 rims w tires is a heavy shipment....


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

hey Tim, after looking at the pics again, did you get some new tires?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Right,
But you would only ship a wheel/tire in each box, and do 4 separate boxes.

Seth

P.S. again whats the story on the projectors?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

jingjing said:


> *hey Tim, after looking at the pics again, did you get some new tires? *


Yup, Yup. Got em a week after I got the rims. $229 including shipping from Tirerack. Sumitomo's. Nice tires, too.


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

Timbo said:


> *Yup, Yup. Got em a week after I got the rims. $229 including shipping from Tirerack. Sumitomo's. Nice tires, too. *



swwwwwweeeeeeeeet!! what size you go with, 195/50/15 or 205/50/15?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

205/50s


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

i like the look, except for the tails;-) 
that gts stuff is usually associated in my mind with the domestics.
personally I would have gone with the "tint" on tail lights, BUT to each their own.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Funny....that's what I get complimented on the most.  The nice thing about the covers is....I can take them off when I want. It's a little more difficult with the tint.


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

Good thing with an APO box is. No matter what part of the world you in. Its not classed as an over seas shipment. Basically i could send them to the states for what it would cost to send them from denver to CA. If you get what i mean.


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks good tim.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Why, thank ya Ma'am.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

how much drop do you have on it


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

NONE! It's stock. Looks lower to me, too.


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

Your welcome..... Well Jay and I are off again this weekend to sell his 16's off the sentra  Then its time to put on the black 14" wheels ,ewwwwwwww lol


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

damn i though you atleast had a 1.5 on it.... guess its just the black car......


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Actually, I think it's the combo of the wheels/tires. When I had my 16s on it with the low(too low) profile tires, it made the gap look toooooo big. Let me show ya.

Gotta find a picture.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

with Progress Springs (1.7 drop)









after with stock springs (no drop)


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Notice the tires are much smaller side walls with the 16's.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

it does lookallot better with the se-r rims


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Thanks!


----------

